# Need help with iphone sync to itunes



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I wanted to set it up so that my laptop will pick up on my iphone through my wifi and I can download music from itunes into my iphone without using a usb cable.

I set up blue tooth to connect my phone and laptop. Then itunes asked to backup and encrypt stuff I have on my phone.

Then I realized I already by default have itunes on my phone and I can access my itunes library there. So now I'm confused. It seems like I didn't need to do any syncing. What is the purpose of that? Is there anything that I did that can be of use to me? Also, if I blue tooth connected my devices, how come I am not seeing my iphone pop up in itunes when I have itunes open on my laptop? Shouldn't they be speaking?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Apple has many pages of info on their products and what they do https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT210612
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT201253
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/guide/itunes/itns5ecc4d98/windows
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/guide/itunes/itns3751d862/windows
Those are just a few covering the subject.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I've read through those. I am hoping someone here knows what I am describing and can speak to the process I specifically experienced.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You again have left things out of your first post, which version of Iphone and what version of Ios is it running when you have that then the info for that Ios and what can be done with it will be on the help pages you just have to look, the makers support pages should be your first place to look and I do mean look not just glance over and decide it's not there, as there are hundreds of page of info and FAQ's. There is also the dedicated Apple forums to look at for more info. Ideally you would do that before posting for help or at least make a start whilst awaiting replies.


----------



## JoeyStyles (Feb 3, 2021)

I found synchronization as a senseless thing in that case. But in order to help you I would recommend you to read various guides on Apple products and specifically about your version of iPhone.


----------

